# Best Campy dealer in SF?



## subframe (Aug 22, 2006)

Gonna need a couple of bits to finish my build (Hopefully won't need any assistance fixing something I do wrong, lol). Anyone have any favorite shops for Campy?


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

Give Chris at Roaring Mouse a call, great shop. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://www.roaringmousecycles.com/


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

City Cycles (Union and Steiner in the Marina) comes to mind when I think high end road stuff, so they likely could help out.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

Bike Nook on Taraval...


----------



## velorider4 (Aug 5, 2006)

the bike nook is awesome


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

probably bike nook or city cycles for in-stock bits, but Roaring Mouse is an awesome shop and can order anything the other shops can order.


----------



## subframe (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, I'll definitely check out Roaring Mouse, and stop by the other ones on the way


----------

